# Albatros?



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

I must admit I saw one of these and really liked it.

Although it's a blatant rip off of a Navitimer it looked really good.

The one I saw had a blue dial, I believe they also did a black dial version.

Was told they are no longer available.

True?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can still obtain them and I may have one coming next week. The bezels on these are fixed and do not turn like the Brietling but they are great value for the money.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Neil,

I have a Poljot Blue Angels Navitimer - they are superb, virtually identical to the Albatross except for the name.

I do have a serious question though - and believe me, I'm not trying to pick an argument here, but..........

On the previous forum, I started a thread on Invicta's, which were slated by some ( including you ) because they make a quite blatant copy of the Rolex sub, but many Poljots are blatant copies, but don't seem to get slated for it, even you have said you like one of them!.

I just don't understand why Invicta gets a load of flack for it, but not Poljot and others. If the Invicta was ***** quality, then maybe it would be a tad more understandable, but it's not, it's a bloody good watch - can anyone explain this to me please?????????.

G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry , I do not remember slating them. Invicta's are ok if you like that sort of watch, each to their own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

Garry

I personally dislike any company ripping off established firms ideas including Poljot.

I mean, "Blue Angels" is an USAF aerobatic team who had a limited edition watch made for them by Breitling!

However most people probably feel like me that Poljot as a manufacturer of their own movements and probably the whole watch for all I know, are due some respect in the watch world.

Wheras Invicta are a cheesy lookalike company that make no part of their watches and the only reason you would buy one would be to fool people into thinking you have a Rolex.

Cheers,

Neil..


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Roy, My comment was not aimed at you, I do not re-call you decrying them in any respect.

Neil, I agree to a point, but it must be remembered that Invicta have a huge range of watches, only a very small percentage are copies. I did not buy mine to fool people into thinking I have a Rolex, although I agree that many probably do. I just like the look of the sub and purchased the Invicta for that reason, along with the fact it's good quality and value.

Cheers

G.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Roy said:


> I can still obtain them and I may have one coming next week. The bezels on these are fixed and do not turn like the Brietling but they are great value for the money.


can you still get hold of these? do they come up second hand ever?

cheers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bloody hell a 5 year old thread with 3 members who don't post anymore h34r:

Roy can no longer get Poljot's due to a supplier problem


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

haven't poljot stopped supplying everyone now?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> haven't poljot stopped supplying everyone now?


there are a few sites that offer them though they appear to be 'russian federation' = 'are you feeling lucky today punk'.


----------

